

Baltimore Geek Goes Political - Endorses Mayorial Candidate - davetroy
http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/technology/bs-bz-balttech-rolley-dave-troy-20110104,0,2744471.story

======
subelsky
The original post is good reading for anyone who lives in a city with machine
politics. e.g. pretty much everyone who lives in a city!
<http://davetroy.com/posts/a-new-leader-for-a-new-baltimore>

